# Gyprock Red Book



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

CSR Gyprock have released a new Red Book over a variety of different platforms. Certainly a great resource for us Aussies. It may be of some interest to others, Mr Willies comes to mind. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KVY6_xZEBQ


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

What a great resource that is, I wonder sometimes about a how to finish drywall book, Lists of tools, There uses, How they work, tips and tricks. Different methods and tools for different size jobs and enviromental conditions etc, It would take some doing but i think its possible if the right heads got together.

But then again, Why should we make it that easy for them lol.


----------

